# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Voel iets in vagina

## student

Beste Medicity,

Als ik met mijn vinger mijn vulva in ga voel ik daar iets hards, een soort korstachtig iets. Het zit niet tegen de rand aan maar meer in het midden, ik kan er met mijn vinger om heen draaien. Als ik vervolgens anders ga liggen voel ik het niet meer. Ik vind het best wel eng en raar. Normaal voelde ik dit nooit en nu opeens wel. Weet u mss wat het is wat ik voel? Ik heb al gegoogeld maar kan nergens iets vinden over iets soortgelijks.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Student,

In dit topic is ook het een en ander te vinden over uitstulpingen in de vagina: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1691 . Misschien kun je hier tussen kijken of er iets bruikbaars voor je tussen te vinden is?

Verder zijn dit soort dingen in de vagina meestal normaal, doet het verder pijn? Als het echt pijn doet is het weer een ander verhaal natuurlijk  :Wink: 

Mocht je het écht niet vertrouwen kun je altijd even langs je huisarts gaan hè. Voor hem zijn dit soort dingen de normaalste zaak van de wereld, dus je hoeft je iig niet te schamen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

